# Tire Rack



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was at www.tirerack.com the other day buying my wife's Xmas present (17" Dale Earnhardt Jr. Otanes by American Racing and 265/65/17 Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos) to replace the junk 15" aluminum rim with Generals that came with it when I did a search on goat rims and only 2 frickin' rims show up. Everything else I looked up had 20,30, or more to choose from. Only 2 rims popped up for the oem 18" replacement. What gives?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Noticed that too. Also a limited selection at Tires.com. Some others had ugly bling-bling chrome rims that'd really make the GTO ugly as sin, IMO.

Would you put these on your car?

















I could go for a set of these on my QSM 2006:








or these:








from www.bigwheels.net


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

yea, very disappointed in rim selection....


----------



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

I have Foose rims, from the designer Chip Foose that are 18's that fit my 05.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am not one to ever speak negative of anyone's preferences or offend them in modding their cars or doing what appeals to them....

IMO....... Chip Foose Wheels and all the tuner type wheels look ridiculous on restored cars, and muscle cars. Call me old school (I am) but if it ain't a tuner car don't make it look like one. 20" or 30"  wheels just don't do a high performance car justice. 

I have seen classic muscle cars with tuner wheels on them and it's a travesty. I have seen new era GTO's with tuner spoilers on them and to me its the same as taking your finger nails and screeching them on a chalk board. 

There are a ton of choices out there on wheels that look really, really sharp but some of these I am seeing is just ludicrous. Tuner wheels on a muscle car is no different than putting a fart can on one.


----------



## thegoat06 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re-Tire Rack*

GTO's are garbage, gonna buy a new M3, they will have mods comin out their A$$


----------



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

Chip Foose designs hotrods and muscle cars....Never seen him restore or build an import. So tell me why would he design and waste his time making a turner wheel when he has never built a turner car? How many Import cars have you seen with Foose rims?


----------

